# Googleplay?



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

With the new Kindles is it still easy to install apps like Googleplay and Chrome? I know before you could install the apk using ES Fire Explorer and checking the setting for installing from unknown sources. Can this method still be used?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> With the new Kindles is it still easy to install apps like Googleplay and Chrome? I know before you could install the apk using ES Fire Explorer and checking the setting for installing from unknown sources. Can this method still be used?


You mean on new Fires? I assume nothing will have changed -- so you can still set to get apps from 'unknown sources' and install from anywhere. I think that's an android feature as contrasted with Apple's closed system.

I don't believe, though, that you can access Google Play DIRECTLY via the Fire browser -- though you can access other app sites, like 1Mobile.

Even if you do load apps via another vendor like 1Mobile, or by copying the files, it's possible that certain apps just won't work properly.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I did some more research and you are right. I'm better off with one of the Samsung tablets.


----------

